# Anyone use the NCE mini panel



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi all,
I was wondering if anyone has used the NCE mini panel for simple automation in large scale. If you have, likes and dislikes, how many locos do you control? Can you run more than one panel at a time to increase the amount of automation?

thanks
Steve


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Not yet used one for automation, but I have used one as the basis for a point control panel for my simple little line. Works great for that. 
Nick


----------

